# Building a Wooden "Safe"



## jonas190 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about making a low-cost "safe" from rebar-impregnated hardwood. The main goal is to be a deterrent: too large and heavy to move and too difficult to break into in a short span of time. I'm not concerned with fireproofing (heck, I chose wood!), but I do want it to be as strong as possible using only joinery and internal bracing. The end result will have hidden hinges, a carpeted interior, dehumidifier, hooks and rests for guns, and a couple shelves. My theoretical locking mechanism is a deadbolt on each side of the door.

Since most cabinets aren't approached from this direction, I'm hoping to get insight on the best joints for pry resistance, i.e. strong in all directions. Obviously, the top and bottom must also meet that criteria.

The thickness of the wood will be at least one inch everywhere, and I'd like to do most of the joinery with my new router. Thoughts about internal bracing are welcome too.

Looking forward to your ideas!
Devin


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Remodeling contractor for 26+ years. Never saw anything made of wood I couldn't destroy in a matter of minutes with a 3lb maul and a wonder bar. I surely would not store my guns in it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> Remodeling contractor for 26+ years. Never saw anything made of wood I couldn't destroy in a matter of minutes with a 3lb maul and a wonder bar. I surely would not store my guns in it.


Lol... My thoughts exactly, I believe the idea here would be better executed as Cman was talking about... Hidden

~tom


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is not this a second post on the same subject. 

George


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

It might ber fun to make, but I wouldn't consider it for keeping anything of value. It would be just too easy to cut, break, or burn apart.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

For my money I would just by a small metal gun locker that can be lag bolted to the floor joists and wall studs. It would still be possible to remove, but they would work harder at that I would think than they would something made out of wood. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes it is*



GeorgeC said:


> Is not this a second post on the same subject. George


Here's one: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/building-wooden-safe-27165/#post221282

Here's another same OP jonas190: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/building-wooden-safe-27165/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Is not this a second post on the same subject.
> 
> George


Maybe he'll go for a third. Then we can say "Aren't there two other posts the same". Then Bill can cite this thread. No offense Bill. I'm just testing my psychic powers.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not know what "rebar impregnated hardwood" is. Can you explain?
> 
> A little over 20 years ago I built my daughter a storage/file cabinet. It had two file drawers on the right and storage on the left.
> 
> ...


That's a nice cabinet...done well. I like fixtures that fit well.












 







.


----------



## jonas190 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, they are the same. I wasn't sure how many people checked each part of the forum. Thanks for the advice.


----------

